
Show HN: Website Copy and Resume Work Done Here - DoreenMichele
http://www.doreenmicheletraylor.com/
======
DoreenMichele
A few months ago, a few folks were kind enough to give me some feedback on
self promotion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16130473](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16130473)

I don't know if this belongs under Show HN, but a second Ask HN didn't seem to
be the right thing. So here I am.

One thing I have recently realized, I just wasn't charging enough and that
signals to people that I'm no good at what I do. I think I am a good writer,
but I suck at the business end of things. I am working on that.

I appreciate the support I have gotten on HN more than I can express. I have a
serious medical condition and making money online is critical to my ability to
stay well. This helps prevent me from running up massive medical bills.

Now, I just need that income to hit something resembling a middle class income
and it will be all good.

